# Dogs in cars.



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We used to use a harness that strapped the dog into the seat belt system but have since been told that these are no longer legal.

We know that proper dog cages are ok but what about those adjustable bars that divide the boot space from the passenger space?

Do any of the good people on here know what is permitted?



Ta in advance :yo:




Doggy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Who told you the harnesses were no longer legal? Someone round was fined 40€ last year for NOT having one! 

The dog was loose on the back seat and the police advised the owner to get a harness.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

OK just found this:

El 70% de los dueños de mascotas desconocen las normas para viajar con ellas en coche | Norauto

The law simply states that pets must be secured so they are not able to distract the driver, but it doesn't specify how they should be secured. RACE (Spanish equivalent of RAC) recommends small animals be placed in a container and larger ones either in the boot behind bars or a mesh, or secured on the back seat using a harness that clips onto the safety belt in two places.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Who told you the harnesses were no longer legal? Someone round was fined 40€ last year for NOT having one!
> 
> The dog was loose on the back seat and the police advised the owner to get a harness.


We were told by the owner of a local boarding kennels. Ok, it's not from the horse's mouth i.e The Guardia but asking around it would seem that this is correct and the reason was that the dog could still interfere with the driver during normal operation......for want of a better expression

I suppose the only way to be sure is to pop in & ask the Guardia themselves but with my Spanish they'll probably wonder what the hell I'm on about....... still, one way to find out I suppose eh

I just wondered if anyone on here had looked into it.



Doggy


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I was reading this up the other day-can't remember where............. I do know dogs have to be kept below window level so they can't obscure your vision.Will try and remember what I read and where!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

zilly said:


> I was reading this up the other day-can't remember where............. I do know dogs have to be kept below window level so they can't obscure your vision.Will try and remember what I read and where!


How can he see to drive then ? :confused2: 

I just use harness's clipped in to the seatbelt anchorage . took 2 in the back the other day no problems but if I only take 1 then he normally sits in the front, & if it's 3 then the wife has to come as well.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Where we live it seems dogs aren't actually kept in the car. They just run along outside the car


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> Where we live it seems dogs aren't actually kept in the car. They just run along outside the car


We have a neighbour who exercises his greyhounds by tying them to his moto and riding uphill ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*Change in the law - anyone know about it?*

We, too, were told that the dog had to be tethered and in the back so that he couldn't interfere with the driver. Ours has his own harness that clips into the seat belt socket in the back seat.

Yesterday when we filled up at the Shell service station (cheapest around here by 1 centimo) the attendant said that the law had been changed and that he should be in cage in the back - not sure if this was in back seat or behind it (we have a Berlingo).

Does anyone know about this?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> We, too, were told that the dog had to be tethered and in the back so that he couldn't interfere with the driver. Ours has his own harness that clips into the seat belt socket in the back seat.
> 
> Yesterday when we filled up at the Shell service station (cheapest around here by 1 centimo) the attendant said that the law had been changed and that he should be in cage in the back - not sure if this was in back seat or behind it (we have a Berlingo).
> 
> Does anyone know about this?


I've had a good look and can't find any reference to a recent change the _Ley de Seguridad Vial i_n respect to animals. 

As I posted previously, it is not specific:



> The law simply states that pets must be secured so they are not able to distract the driver, but it doesn't specify how they should be secured. RACE (Spanish equivalent of RAC) recommends small animals be placed in a container and larger ones either in the boot behind bars or a mesh, or secured on the back seat using a harness that clips onto the safety belt in two places.


What might have changed, of course, is the local police's _interpretation_ of the law.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We haven't managed to find any amendment either and as far as we can see the law states:

_Artículo 18. Otras obligaciones del conductor. 
1. El conductor de un vehículo está obligado a mantener su propia libertad de movimientos, el campo necesario de visión y la atención permanente a la conducción, que garanticen su propia seguridad, la del resto de los ocupantes del vehículo y la de los demás usuarios de la vía. A estos efectos, deberá cuidar especialmente de mantener la posición adecuada y que la mantengan el resto de los pasajeros, y la adecuada colocación de los objetos o animales transportados para que no haya interferencia entre el conductor y cualquiera de ellos (artículo 11.2 del texto articulado). _​
of the following law:

_RCL 2003\2997 Legislación (Disposición Vigente a 30/12/2008) 
Real Decreto 1428/2003, de 21 noviembre, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento 
General de Circulación para la aplicación y desarrollo del texto articulado de la Ley 
sobre Tráfico, Circulación de Vehículos a Motor y Seguridad Vial, aprobado por el 
Real Decreto Legislativo 339/1990, de 2 de marzo de 1990 
Texto: 
(Texto vigente a 7 de marzo de 2011)_​
We can't even find anything that says how any animals or objects should be adequately secured. Article 11.2 referred to relates to minibuses so is not applicable in the case of private cars.


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

We have just received a letter with a court order because we did not have our dogs passport with us in our motorhome.He was anchored in which was okay. He the guardia did say that the passport should be carried but gave no indication he was going to do anything about it.
We were on our way for a 2 month holiday so because we did not answer the first notification the result is now the summons.
This was as we were leaving our own village, where the dogs run wild doubt they have a passport between them. 
Does anybody know about this law which says we must carry our dogs passports with us.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It's quite possible as I've always wondered what the plastic credit card with all their details on was for .If he was going to report you then you should have been given the report form , which you have to sign !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mame said:


> We have just received a letter with a court order because we did not have our dogs passport with us in our motorhome.He was anchored in which was okay. He the guardia did say that the passport should be carried but gave no indication he was going to do anything about it.
> We were on our way for a 2 month holiday so because we did not answer the first notification the result is now the summons.
> This was as we were leaving our own village, where the dogs run wild doubt they have a passport between them.
> Does anybody know about this law which says we must carry our dogs passports with us.


Thats annoying!
To be honest, I dont actually know of a law that says that you _have_ to carry a pets passport with you at all times. In fact I thought it was just that one should exist. The main reason afaik for having one when you move abroad is that when you cross borders, especially into the UK, that you are able to produce it. If you dont, then your pet gets put into quarantine until you have one!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zilly said:


> I was reading this up the other day-can't remember where............. I do know dogs have to be kept below window level so they can't obscure your vision.Will try and remember what I read and where!




How can I shrink my Rhodesian Ridgeback who went standing upright is as tall as me


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> How can I shrink my Rhodesian Ridgeback who went standing upright is as tall as me


Two of our dogs are very tall galgos and one of them insists on standing up the whole journey.
When we moved here, we were told that dogs had to be kept in a secure area at the back of the car, so they could not distract the driver. We actually bought our car with this in mind and put in a bar between the back seat and the large hatchback area. So no sporty car for us!
We now have quite a few dogs of all shapes and sizes. The smaller ones we put in crates when they travel with us. The larger ones, a suitable crate for them would not fit in our car.
We have been stopped by the Guardia a few times during traffic stops, etc, but so far they have never said anything about the way our dogs are carried, just said they are bonitas (even the males ).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Mame said:


> We have just received a letter with a court order because we did not have our dogs passport with us in our motorhome.He was anchored in which was okay. He the guardia did say that the passport should be carried but gave no indication he was going to do anything about it.
> We were on our way for a 2 month holiday so because we did not answer the first notification the result is now the summons.
> This was as we were leaving our own village, where the dogs run wild doubt they have a passport between them.
> Does anybody know about this law which says we must carry our dogs passports with us.


If it was a motorhome then presumably it was not carrying a Spanish registration, in which case the Guardia probably thought you were travelling internationally and therefore the animal should have had a passport.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> How can I shrink my Rhodesian Ridgeback who went standing upright is as tall as me


Confusing indeed... perhaps you are expected to sort of strap his l legs to his body so he has to lay down?  well I have an estate and my huskies go in the boot behind a meshy thing that pulls up, but my rotty won't fit in there with them so he has the back seat to himself... I toyed with the idea of attaching his collar to a lead that clips into the seatbelt thing but if I have to perform an emergency stop that would kill him... so I guess I have to buy a harness for him... he will love that!


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> If it was a motorhome then presumably it was not carrying a Spanish registration, in which case the Guardia probably thought you were travelling internationally and therefore the animal should have had a passport.


It is a Spanish plated LHD


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Mame said:


> It is a Spanish plated LHD


Ask them where the paperwork is if you were stopped ? Ask to see the report form which you would have had to sign , & be given a copy of . Go on the offensive. Speak to your insurance company as many policies have a defence against fines ( normally up to 5k ) written in to them .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As I understand it the law states that your dog in Spain must be microchipped, vaccinated and have a Passport. You should also register your dog with your regional authority and you will receive from them a green plastic card like your health card with your dog's name, breed and microchip number. This should be carried at all times when your dog is outside the home.
If your dog is over 25kg regardless of breed s/he is classified as a 'perro peligroso' and there are special requirements attached to the ownership of such a dog.
Having insurance cover of minimum 100000 euros is one such.
Dogs should be on leads and if over 25kg muzzled in all public places.

I wish someone would tell that to the owners of the small dogs who run all over the streets here whilst their owners natter on their mobiles or to their friends, blithely ignoring them as they sniff our Azor's not-very-private parts. 
He, poor gentle but very large boy, bears the scars of many nips from over-excited little dogs. 
He hasn't retaliated as yet but if he does...well, of course it would be his fault, he's a big boy....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> As I understand it the law states that your dog in Spain must be microchipped, vaccinated and have a Passport. You should also register your dog with your regional authority and you will receive from them a green plastic card like your health card with your dog's name, breed and microchip number. This should be carried at all times when your dog is outside the home.
> If your dog is over 25kg regardless of breed s/he is classified as a 'perro peligroso' and there are special requirements attached to the ownership of such a dog.
> Having insurance cover of minimum 100000 euros is one such.
> Dogs should be on leads and if over 25kg muzzled in all public places.
> ...


Indeed Mary. Did you know though if you have a "potentially dangerous" dog there is a section in the passport for a test of the dogs' personality. You pay the vet and he completes a big long questionnaire about the dog which he has to submit to the authorities, he then roughs the dog up a little bit and if he doesn't get bitten he puts his sello in the passport. This then allows you to walk your little Azor with no muzzle!

As I said to my vet.. there is no was I am muzzling him, he would maul me if i tried to put one of them on him!


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> We used to use a harness that strapped the dog into the seat belt system but have since been told that these are no longer legal.
> 
> We know that proper dog cages are ok but what about those adjustable bars that divide the boot space from the passenger space?
> 
> ...


Ive a friend who is guardia civil trafico am seeing him at the weekend so ill ask him.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> As I understand it the law states that your dog in Spain must be microchipped, vaccinated and have a Passport. You should also register your dog with your regional authority and you will receive from them a green plastic card like your health card with your dog's name, breed and microchip number. This should be carried at all times when your dog is outside the home.
> If your dog is over 25kg regardless of breed s/he is classified as a 'perro peligroso' and there are special requirements attached to the ownership of such a dog.
> Having insurance cover of minimum 100000 euros is one such.
> Dogs should be on leads and if over 25kg muzzled in all public places.
> ...


Am finding out about this in Madrid...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Just a note and passing on about a service well received. I know we are not supposed to put links to companies but i am doing it because this guy deserves it and refreshingly made me very happy with service and price. I always had public liability insurance for my rotty through an english broker and they were charging me about 150 euros a year which I paid thinking this was the norm.

It was due for renewal and I found an amazing little Spanish man in the north of Spain who is offering me better cover (200.000 euros) with Allianz for less than 40 euros. I emailed this morning and not only did he reply within an hour but he also researched and confirmed the exact levels of cover required by my ajuntamiento, obtained their dog policy document, forwarded it all to me and gave me a courtesy follow up call to make sure it all arrived. Furthermore he sent me a copy of the policy document so I can examine it, and made all the enquiries to confirm the exact cover I need in my area.

Needless to say I am delighted... another example with the other firm of brits ripping brits off and a great example of a very nice service form a very friendly little spanish broker. So if any of you need any dog insurance, especially for perros peligrosos, then do check this guy out

Gestoria Mera Rancaño, Agencia vinculada de seguros, S.L.N.E.

Ask for Manuel


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

leedsutdgem said:


> Ive a friend who is guardia civil trafico am seeing him at the weekend so ill ask him.


Could you please also ask him if we should have been given paperwork to sign that he was going to report us for not having the dogs pasport with us.
Thanks


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

Are American bulldogs on the "dangerous dog" list in Spain? also British bulldogs?





Life is the universal illness


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

billyredbull said:


> Are American bulldogs on the "dangerous dog" list in Spain? also British bulldogs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've answered you here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/105015-dangerous-dog.html


----------

